# Jethro vom Landolz 6+ months



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Finally got some stacked pictures of Jethro thanks to Jamie! 










He likes to show off his pearly whites. Can ya tell he is related to Gala?










Head shot from 7/4


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Could he possible get any more handsome?


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

He's a handsome little guy!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I like the head shot. Very nice.

You need to have the sun behind the photographer or, even better, do blacks dogs on a cloudy day. I can not see his shoulder. 

Right now he has a pretty nice topline though his withers should be a bit higher. Very good angulation in the rear, but his hock is quite long. As I said, I can't see his shoulder. He looks to have good length of leg, should be athletic, OK pasterns. I would like to see tighter feet.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Yep! his sister's brother.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I had to take what I could get with the sun. The "correct" area (for lighting) was a pasture with higher grass and no place close to being level. It would have been smart to use the flash. Hindsight is 20/20. Not to mention this was one of the few times I had access to someone who knows how to stack and patience to deal with a puppy.









This might show his front better. He seems to be leggier in the pictures than he has been- darn puppy growth spurt.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I personally like this one:









He's the first GSD I've ever stacked!! I've only practiced with Risa who doesn't have the proper angles to stack well GSD-style. She also has a pretty solid 'stay' command. But Jethro was actually less wormy than I thought he'd be.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Whoops I missed that one. He was less wormy cuz he was EXHAUSTED.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It looks like he has a pretty good shoulder. Still hard to see. I would like to see darker eyes.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Gets that from dad, sigh. Looks like he has better structure right now than Jakob. He's gotten really leggy last few weeks.


----------

